# Database Discussions > MS SQL Server 7/MS SQL Server 2000 >  insert/select

## Rob

Hello all, 

I&#39;m trying to copy the contence from one table to another with the following statement: 

insert tmembers 
select cardno,voornaam,achternaam,straat,nummer,toevoegin  g, postcode,woonplaats,regio,land,geboortedatum,gesla  cht,leeftijd,telefoon,mobiel,homepage,email,id_bew  ijs,id_nummer,uitgiftedatum,expiratiedatum,delict,  hobbies,soort_bezoeker,muziek_voorkeur,mailing,ema  il_lijst,reactie,notitie,haarkleur,oogkleur,kenmer  ken,fingerprint,faceprint,cam_pos from members 

I get the following error on execution

Server: Msg 8152, Level 16, State 9, Line 1 String or binary data would be truncated. The statement has been terminated. 

Can anyone tell me what this means or suggest a better way on how to copy the contence between two tables. 

Kind regards, 

Rob

----------


## Karl

------------
Rob at 4/5/01 6:14:39 AM


Hello all, 

I&#39;m trying to copy the contence from one table to another with the following statement: 

INSERT INTO tmembers 

(cardno,voornaam,achternaam,straat,nummer,toevoegi  ng, postcode,woonplaats,regio,land,geboortedatum,gesla  cht,leeftijd,telefoon,mobiel,homepage,email,id_bew  ijs,id_nummer,uitgiftedatum,expiratiedatum,delict,  hobbies,soort_bezoeker,muziek_voorkeur,mailing,ema  il_lijst,reactie,notitie,haarkleur,oogkleur,kenmer  ken,fingerprint,faceprint,cam_pos)


select cardno,voornaam,achternaam,straat,nummer,toevoegin  g, postcode,woonplaats,regio,land,geboortedatum,gesla  cht,leeftijd,telefoon,mobiel,homepage,email,id_bew  ijs,id_nummer,uitgiftedatum,expiratiedatum,delict,  hobbies,soort_bezoeker,muziek_voorkeur,mailing,ema  il_lijst,reactie,notitie,haarkleur,oogkleur,kenmer  ken,fingerprint,faceprint,cam_pos from members 


Hope this helps

Karl


insert tmembers 
select cardno,voornaam,achternaam,straat,nummer,toevoegin  g, postcode,woonplaats,regio,land,geboortedatum,gesla  cht,leeftijd,telefoon,mobiel,homepage,email,id_bew  ijs,id_nummer,uitgiftedatum,expiratiedatum,delict,  hobbies,soort_bezoeker,muziek_voorkeur,mailing,ema  il_lijst,reactie,notitie,haarkleur,oogkleur,kenmer  ken,fingerprint,faceprint,cam_pos from members 

I get the following error on execution

Server: Msg 8152, Level 16, State 9, Line 1 String or binary data would be truncated. The statement has been terminated. 

Can anyone tell me what this means or suggest a better way on how to copy the contence between two tables. 

Kind regards, 

Rob

----------

